# Where to buy TMG?



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Does anyone have a source for Tropica Master Grow? I'd prefer the 2 liter size, but I'm even having trouble with the 500ml size.

Big Al's doesn't seem to carry it anymore, and apparently aquatic-store.com can't get it either (my order shipped minus the TMG). 

Thanks,

GB


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

> Big Al's doesn't seem to carry it anymore


 I believe Big Al's is waiting for the shipment of TMG rebranded as Tropica Plant Nutrition. Same stuff, new label, apparently. Big Al's will also carry several of Topica's AquaCare line of products.

When I called last Friday, the rep said it would be about a week before its online. He offered to take contact info for a call back once it is available! (I said it was alright  ). Others offer more info from Big Al's in this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-of-fertilizing/28575-tropica-plant-nutrition-liquid-new-tropica.html?highlight=plant+nutrition


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Ah, thanks. Somehow during the move I missed this one. So I guess the bigger question now is, what on earth should I look for to get the substance formerly known as TMG?

If you ask me, Tropica should provide a clear explanation somewhere about what the changes are. They risk loosing lots of people to Seachem's Flourish.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

> If you ask me, Tropica should provide a clear explanation somewhere about what the changes are.


 Preach it, brother. I am under the impression that TMG is "Plant Nutrition Liquid." (Not "Plant Nutrition +".)


> PLANT NUTRITION _liquid_ was previously marketed under the 'Tropica Mastergrow' brand.
> http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=news&id=686


 Hopefully they keep their practice of giving percentage of solution on whatever replaces the booklet label thing. If they do, hopefully someone posts it.

HTH


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

*Aquacare Plant Nutrition Liquid* is the same thing as Tropica Master Grow. The formula is unchanged. Buy it from BigAls, etc.

*Aquacare Plant Nutrition+ Liquid* is Tropica Master Grow with nitrogen and phosphorous added (apparently not from nitrate of phosphate sources). I have not been able to find it available anywhere except from an online vendor located in Norway.

They also have a substrate - *Aquacare Plant Substrate* - which like the Plant Nutrition+ Liquid, is not available from anyone anywhere except for the same Norweigian vendor.

Finally, they have a root tab type product called *Aquacare Plant Nutrition+ Capsules*. These appear to be available from some vendors including BigAl's.

I e-mailed Tropica asking about why the Plant Nutrition+ Liquid or Plant Substrate is not available anywhere, and I got no reply.

In my book, Tropica loses points for dropping a well known and respected product name and falling short on their new product rollout.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

OK, BigAl's doesn't list it on their site, as far as I can tell. I suppose they're waiting to actually get some.

New question - does anyone know where to buy Aquacare Plant Nutrition?


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Big Al's did have Aquacare Plant Nutrition Liquid and Aquacare Plant Nutrition+ Capsules listed on their website a few weeks ago.

The fact that they pulled it isn't a very good sign.

Sometimes it really gets depressing how volatile supply availability is in this hobby.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I emailed Big Als, and they said that Tropica is now Aquacare, Old News. They are waiting for the complete line of aquacare products before they list it up for sale. They did not provide a date when it would be available.

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, I guess it's back to Flourish then for me, since the plants like to eat every day. Long live Seachem.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

FYI, Plant Nutrition is available on BigAl's USA site.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18480/si1591571/cl0/tropicaplantnutritionliquid500ml


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Looks like they just added it back.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Their biggest size is 500ml though. That'll only last me about a month in the big tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Did the price go up? I thought that it was just a little more than Flourish but now its about double


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a bummer. Their 5 liter jug was a heck of a deal before.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Larger Sized Bottles of Aquacare Line Pending*

I asked Big Al's if they were planning on carrying larger sizes of Tropica's Aquacare line. At first they said that they didn't know if Tropica made larger sizes of this product and that they would contact their Tropica contact and get back to me.

In the follow up, Big's was informed that Tropica does make a large sized bottle, and their buyer was not informed of all the options for distrubution. Unfortunately, Big als doesn't know the exact sizes of the larger bottles, nor do they know when it will be available to purchase. However they will try to get them in stock. They again will get back to me as soon as there is more information available.

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*ONLY 500ml is the Largest Available*

I just got another reply, and looks like there's further confusion down the line...

I'm sorry, I was given some wrong info from a new person at Tropica. My buyer spoke to the CEO and was told that 500ml is the largest size they are producing right now. 

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

John, thanks for checking into this. Hmmm. Big bottles of Flourish aren't that expensive and the supply seems pretty stable.


----------

